# Jaeger Le-Coultre Repair.



## Mick Parry (Mar 6, 2010)

Chaps

I have a 1954 Jaeger Le-Coultre 14ct Gold Speedamatic that I bought years ago, so long ago that I cannot even remember what I paid for it.

A couple of years ago the winding wheel and its attached shaft fell off and got lost somewhere on the streets of London.

I have been to a few good quality watch repairers who all told me that my only choice was to send it to Jaeger for repair.

I have just received a quote from Jaeger for Â£832.00 which almost gave me a minor heart attack.

The simple question is do you think the watch merits the repair ?

My choice seems to be to stomp up and have it repaired or sell it off as a non working watch.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Regards

Mick


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Try Steve Burrage at Rytetimewatchrepairs on 01162677673

Hes in Leicestershire and works on quite a few of our watches, you might struggle to get a original period JLC crown though....

The quote from JLC would be for a complete movement overhaul and not just the crown / stem ......


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Mick Parry said:


> Chaps
> 
> I have a 1954 Jaeger Le-Coultre 14ct Gold Speedamatic that I bought years ago, so long ago that I cannot even remember what I paid for it.
> 
> ...


Where in the country are you?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Jason giveth good advice - go with that and see how you do - but note it would also be good to ask Steve for a service at the same time as the repair, if the watch has been sitting arounmd without a crwon for a lot of years, all sorts of muck could be inside it by now :yes:

Actually, I think Steve would insist on servicing it in this case or his repair warranty wouldn't apply


----------



## Mick Parry (Mar 6, 2010)

mel said:


> Jason giveth good advice - go with that and see how you do - but note it would also be good to ask Steve for a service at the same time as the repair, if the watch has been sitting arounmd without a crwon for a lot of years, all sorts of muck could be inside it by now :yes:
> 
> Actually, I think Steve would insist on servicing it in this case or his repair warranty wouldn't apply


Gentlemen

I am from Swindon (to answer one question) and many thanks for your advice. I will contact Steve tomorrow.

Once again many thanks

Mick


----------

